

Meetups by place - theLearningChan

Hi everyone,<p>This is my first post on Ycombinator (I'm a serious noob). I was wondering, has there been any success on place based meet ups of Ycombinator advocates? Anyone in Vancouver?<p>TLChan
======
apike
There used to be Hacker News meetup in Vancouver, but it died a year or two
ago. That said, other types of meetups here have been quite successful. I
started VanJS in 2009 and we get 50-80 attendees nowadays. Feel free to
organize a new one.

~~~
theLearningChan
You got it. See you there.

TLChan

